# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  ICE CUBES AND BLOCKS MACHINES

## THABANG

Hello.Anyone knows a place which sells ice cubes and blocks machines at a lower price.please provide contacts if you have or direct me to their sites. Thanx

----------


## profgary

Hi Thabang. I have heard that Scotsman is quite a decent product. There are different suppliers around, but this one seems to have the best prices: http://scotsman.co.za/

----------


## THABANG

Thank you.

----------

